# Avalanche class in Steamboat 1-11-13



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Just got signed up to take a level 1 course through Steamboat powder cats in a few weeks. I'd love to find someone from the front range to share a ride up. There was one spot left, but if there is tons of interest, they might add a 2nd cat.

Steamboat Powdercats AIARE Level 1 avalanche awareness school, snow safety course.

This course is only a little more expensive than the competition, but you get a cat....


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I'm no good for a ride, but let me know if they add another cat. I was going to sign up for this class but waited too long.


----------

